# Bishop, CA. Restraining order violation, failed taser deployment.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Video warning!! the suspect dog is shot by the cops after he bites him. I have no problem putting down a deer, coyote or a trash panda, but I couldn't shoot a dog.







Bishop, California — On July 24 shortly after 2:00am Inyo County Sheriff’s Office received a report of a domestic violence restraining order violation at 969 Tu Su Lane. Upon arrival of the deputies, neither the reporting party nor the suspect could be located. While looking in the area, the deputies noticed a male subject across the street at the Chevron station, which was closed; the subject was agitated and yelling. When the first deputy contacted the subject (32 year old Bishop man, George Barlow III) Barlow asked, “Can I kill you too?” Barlow then charged the deputy with his pit bull closely behind him. The deputy continually ordered Barlow to stop charging. When Barlow came within 10 feet, the deputy deployed his Taser. Due to the heavy clothing Barlow was wearing, the Taser had no effect on Barlow. Barlow removed his heavy sweater. The second deputy responded to the Chevron at this point and after Barlow refused to follow commands, he deployed his Taser striking Barlow in the upper abdomen. This caused Barlow to fall to the ground. Before the deputies were able to handcuff him, Barlow sat up and removed the Taser darts. Deputies transitioned to a baton and after striking him, Barlow grabbed the baton and attempted to get it away from the deputy. Both deputies received dog bites before a deputy was able to shoot the dog. Barlow was pepper sprayed which caused him to release his grasp on the baton and charge at the deputies. Verbal commands were continued to be given to Barlow which he ignored. The Sheriff’s Office deployed its canine which was able to subdue Barlow until an additional officer from the Bishop Police Department arrived and they were able to handcuff Barlow. Deputies immediately provided medical aid until an ambulance responded to medically clear Barlow before transport.


----------

